# New OTM 23 Now Online!



## True2Kenpo (Jul 28, 2005)

Fellow Martial Artists,

Good morning! I hope all is well.

The new OTM 23 is now available at our website-

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/Onthemat.html

I also would like to re-announce our upcoming seminar with Professor of the Arts, Mr. Zach Whitson on September 9th and 10th at our school in Pittsburgh, PA. It is going to be a great event and all are welcome to attend!

For more information, please visit our events page at-

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/Events.html

I hope you enjoy our new OTM and as always... good journey!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh
Parker/ Planas Lineage


----------

